# Installed FreeBSD 12 RELEASE on Dell PowerEdge R210. No com0?



## romer5000 (Sep 29, 2020)

Trying to use this as a router with serial console. It has a serial port on the back, but no com0 is found in dev. Didn't work on OpenBSD either. Is there some compatibility problem?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Sep 30, 2020)

Checked BIOS settings (might be nothing but worth double-checking)?


----------



## xtouqh (Sep 30, 2020)

It is not _com0_ in FreeBSD, check FILES section in uart(4).


----------

